# The blue vests...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

How much do they get paid hourly? Or how about the yellow vest warehouse workers? And are they also independent contractors?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Ask the blue vest how much he/she got paid, do you think he/she is gonna tell??


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Take a look at the jobs section on Craigslist.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

$11.75-$12 for the yellow vest seasonal position.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> $11.75-$12 for the yellow vest seasonal position.


I'm gonna assume blue vests don't make that much more than yellow vests then? But warehouse workers get longer shifts and don't have to fight for blocks? Is that their benefit?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> I'm gonna assume blue vests don't make that much more than yellow vests then? But warehouse workers get longer shifts and don't have to fight for blocks? Is that their benefit?


They get benefits perhaps , which averages a us employer about 10 to 15 bucks per hour. Costs that Amazon doesn't have to pay to flex drivers.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I've seen $15-18 for Supervisor jobs. Again inclues benefits. I wouldn't be surprised if many of these are salary jobs that include frequent OT. Rules were supposed to change that they had to pay salary employees ot if they made under 40k a year, but I think that is/will be rescinded with the new president. Many jobs in that wage range just pay salary to avoid paying ot, which i'm sure these people do 60 hour weeks, probably much higher during xmas.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mke said:


> I've seen $15-18 for Supervisor jobs. Again inclues benefits. I wouldn't be surprised if many of these are salary jobs that include frequent OT. Rules were supposed to change that they had to pay salary employees ot if they made under 40k a year, but I think that is/will be rescinded with the new president. Many jobs in that wage range just pay salary to avoid paying ot, which i'm sure these people do 60 hour weeks, probably much higher during xmas.


70 during Christmas. Blue vest make a lot more than 12 an hour.

Yellow vest make 13.50 an hour in Seattle (home of amazon)


----------

